# Testen ob ein Char Array noch nicht belegt ist!



## schlaubie (31. Mai 2005)

Ich habe ein leeres char[] das dann und wann gefüllt wird und möchte wissen wie ich testen kann ob eine bestimmte Position  noch leer ist! Ich habe es schon mit fast allen probiert!
Pseudocode

```
if (arrayString[i-1]== ?????????)//leeres array.feld
{
}
else
{
}
```
Schon mal danke im vorraus[/code]


----------



## Roar (31. Mai 2005)

null?


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mai 2005)

das geht nicht, weil es da kein leeres array Field gibt (du kannst nur prüfen, ob \u0000 drin steht...)

verwende lieber Character...


----------



## Zilchinger (31. Mai 2005)

Schau mal hier:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        char[] myC = new char[5];
        myC[0] ='A';
        myC[2] ='B';
        
        for (int i=0; i<myC.length;i++){
            if (Character.getNumericValue(myC[i]) == -1)
                System.out.println("Position "+i+" ist leer");
            else
                System.out.println("Position "+i+" "+myC[i]);
        }

    }
```

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...


----------

